# Will vacation ever get here??



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK...so you guys ever had one of those weeks? You know the kind where NOTHING, and I mean nothing, seems to go well? I'm leaving for the beach Saturday for a week of rest and relaxation (yes...I'm taking a babysitter with me!!:whoo, but man...this week has been a nightmare! Work has been crazy...unrealistic expectations from incompetent people. I banged my car into a post leaving my daughter's kindergarten graduation yesterday. My mother-in-law is now coming on vacation with me :frusty:. I had a mammogram Tuesday. The adorable petflys carrier that I ordered for Cricket's car ride to the beach isn't coming in until 2 days AFTER I leave. And to top it all off...we are officially watching the first tropical system of the season which is forecast to become at least a tropical storm in the Carribbean, moving thru the Gulf of Mexico, into guess where? MY BEACH VACATION!! Good lord, I need a drink!

Whew. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kim, you do need a drink. A banged up car, a child off of school, a mother-in-law on vacation with you, a topical storm at your vacation spot. Good lord girl, you need more than a drink you need a whole bottle.

Have a great time!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You probably aren't old enough to remember those old Calgon commercials...."Calgon....take me away".......believe me when you've had one of THOSE weeks it takes a whole lot more than calgon!! Hope things even out so you can enjoy your much deserved vacation!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh I can't believe it's going to take so long to get your carrier. Have they sent it already? When do you leave? I would email them and let them know you are off on vacation and need it desperately! ****. The accident in the lot sounds like something I would totally do. Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh dear Kim! Poor you! What a week. I hope that storm bypasses your spot completely yet still leaves some clear skies for you to enjoy. As to the MIL, well...... bless your heart. :biggrin1:


----------

